# Chargeur qui "grésille"



## MaxSolonik (18 Août 2011)

Je constate ce soir que la ou mon MBA sort de son silence, c'est durant la charge car je remarque que le chargeur "grésille", un peu comme un léger bruit de HDD qui écrit. D'autres utilisateur ont-ils relevé la même gêne ?


----------



## Colombo007 (23 Août 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème depuis une semaine. Est-ce normal? Je ne crois pas. Aussitôt que j'ai une chance, je vais vérifier dans un Apple store.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Août 2011)

Alors ? Car le miens aussi grésille ...
Par contre le mba est éteint ou en vielle pas de soucis ...


----------



## MaxSolonik (25 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Alors ? Car le miens aussi grésille ...
> Par contre le mba est éteint ou en vielle pas de soucis ...



J'ai pas encore eu le temps de passer voir un apple store, dès que j'y vais je fais un retour sur ce que m'aura dit le conseiller


----------



## figue (27 Août 2011)

MaxSolonik a dit:


> Je constate ce soir que la ou mon MBA sort de son silence, c'est durant la charge car je remarque que le chargeur "grésille", un peu comme un léger bruit de HDD qui écrit. D'autres utilisateur ont-ils relevé la même gêne ?



Le "grésille" c'est contre les bugs :rateau:


----------



## laurrent-m (27 Août 2011)

Même mon chargeur iPhone fait un léger bruit, avec l'usure c'est normal, tous les transformateurs font du bruit c'est du aux champs électromagnétiques.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (27 Août 2011)

Je suis aller dans Par, et la vendeuse m'a dit que c'est pas normale . Un Magsafe ne doit faire aucun bruit ... Et donc de repasser quand je peux avec le mac et la magsafe ...


----------

